# Furfection - Thread Re-Boot



## Arcadium (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, this is a re-boot of the old thread for those who know what we're talking about. For those who DON'T know, it's an Xbox Live clan that was started by Billykitty and MizuDoragon here on FA. It got moved to Anthropod after we hit the post mark though. I do the thread management and stuff, and I guess we're going to be rocking both Anthropod, and here. Just a Copy/Pasta, and a new beginning here.



Copy/Pasta, begin:







This is a Light Xbox Clan that is ran by Billy Kitty and MizuDoragon. They are the one's to contact on Xbox Live (Doesn't mean skip me or anybody else. Just if you wish to contact about the actual happenings in the Live realm, it's them you want). I manage the rooster list here on FA. If you have interest, post a comment, and I'll check it out. We're no denying anyone, yet.

*
CLAN INFO*:

Founders: Billykitty (GT: Billykitty), MizuDoragon (GT: Waterdragonn), and bomba bomba.

Manager: Arcadium.

Twitter: www.twitter.com/furfection

Podcast Apperances

Anthromedia (Billy Kitty, MizuDoragon) [COMPLETED]
FursonaPod [EPISODE 11] (MizuDoragon) [COMPLETED]
Yetanotherfurrypodcast (MizuDoragon)
FURFECTIONCAST (Ep.1 - MizuDoragon, I am a Communist, Arcadium)


Total Members: 29



* TOURNAMENTS*:

*
Players*:
Chak (GAMERTAG: Chak Feran)
Sipycup (GAMERTAG: E IN II G IVI A)
MizuDoragon (GAMERTAG: Waterdragonn)
SkullDragonX (GT. FAF UNKOWN)
Foxbyte (GAMERTAG: xvxFROSTBYTExvx)
Runeaddyste (GT. FAF UNKOWN)
YinYangDragon (GT. FAF UNKOWN)
CrispSkittlez (GAMERTAG: CrispSkittlez)
Billykitty (GAMERTAG: blaaarrrg)
Arcadium (GAMERTAG: SEGA1177) [LIVE STATUS: SILVER D:]
Kamoku (GAMERTAG: Kamoku Hyou)
Yinyangdragon (GAMERTAG: Ferretmasta)
Lukar (GAMERTAG: LUKAR)
Kyoujiin (GAMERTAG: Kyoujiin)
k9hybrid (GAMERTAG: TK5188 )
Sulfur (GAMERTAG: WolfxLycan)
HollyHeist (GAMERTAG: Kore341)
chrispenguin (GAMERTAG: StopHallamTime)
shadowmeyer (GAMERTAG: Fox Remington)
Vexer (GAMERTAG: FNBNxHelios)
Volf (GAMERTAG: KingVolf)
Sephiroya (GAMERTAG: Sephiroya)
Charrio (GAMERTAG: MrCharrio)
Fangborn (GAMERTAG: Fang)
Sirus Diarota (GAMERTAG: TheMadDJ)
Coolcat33333 (GAMERTAG: Coolcat33333)
lokilullaby (GAMERTAG: Loki Lullaby)
Nogitsune tad (GAMERTAG: Useless Kitsune)
Aleister The Wolf (GAMERTAG: Takeshii13x)
Zhael (GAMERTAG: Zhael)
*Private members*
I am a Communist (PM for Gamertag)


*
GAME LEADERS*
Soul Calibur IV (MizuDoragon)
Halo 3 (SkullDragon) UselessKitsune (Co-Leader)
Guitar Hero: World Tour (Runeaddyste)
Call Of Duty 4: Modern War-fare (YinYangDragon)
Rock Band 2, Guitar Hero 3, and Guitar Hero :Metallica (Fox431)
Halo Wars (UslessKitsune)
Red Faction (I am a Communist)
Modern Warfare 2 (I am a Communist [He had Dibs])
Battlefield 1943 (CrispSkittlez)
GTA IV (Chak)

*
GAMES UP FOR GRABS (LEADERLESS)*
Left 4 Dead (Competition)
Castle Crashers
Street Fighter 4

(Post one up if you want one!)




*
WII DEPARTMENT:*

Games:
PokÃ©mon Battle Revolution
Super Smash Bros. Brawl


*PS3 SECTION:*

*LEADER: ADRIANWOLF*


Metal Gear Online
Resistance 2
Burnout Paradise


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 27, 2009)

So they want to move back here? I don't know. What if we reach the 500 post mark again with all that random off topicness we had last time?


----------



## Carenath (Aug 27, 2009)

The 500 post limit was recinded a few weeks back, except for the Forum Games forum. Post away.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 27, 2009)

Carenath said:


> The 500 post limit was recinded a few weeks back, except for the Forum Games forum. Post away.



Well thats awesome thanks for the update Carenath ^^


----------



## Chak (Aug 27, 2009)

soooo... is the clan ever gunna GAME sometime in the near future?
Cause that's what I thought an XBL clan does.


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 27, 2009)

Chak said:


> soooo... is the clan ever gunna GAME sometime in the near future?
> Cause that's what I thought an XBL clan does.



Hey mate, I know that's what tons of people have been saying lately. But Billy just got off work, and we're both working on a way I can get connected through the LIVE realm a little easier. Once I do get that gold card, I'll be managing not only here, but through Xbox.com and stuff so we can do more tourney's and stuff.

Quite simply, we're un-organized. When your un-organized, things go slow. But We'll get this off it's ass soon, I promise it.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 27, 2009)

It's not skulldragonx anymore I changed it to Lucky Wolfie.


----------



## Chak (Aug 27, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Hey mate, I know that's what tons of people have been saying lately. But Billy just got off work, and we're both working on a way I can get connected through the LIVE realm a little easier. Once I do get that gold card, I'll be managing not only here, but through Xbox.com and stuff so we can do more tourney's and stuff.
> 
> Quite simply, we're un-organized. When your un-organized, things go slow. But We'll get this off it's ass soon, I promise it.



Alright, I understand. It just that I've really been itching to play lately... and I gotz no one to play with! >:I


----------



## billykitty (Aug 29, 2009)

woo we back on FAF baby hopefully this will help us out!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 29, 2009)

billykitty said:


> woo we back on FAF baby hopefully this will help us out!



I'm sure it will ^^


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yay, it's back.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 30, 2009)

Woot. I'm not really active in it at all, but yay. :3


----------



## billykitty (Sep 3, 2009)

hmmmm this thread is doing substantially worse than the other two had been going... arc are we sure everyone knows about this new one?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Sep 3, 2009)

Possibly not


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 3, 2009)

1 v 1 team snipes?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 3, 2009)

Imma just pop in when I can now.  School starting, soccer every day, serious relationship, and my regular dumbass antics.  I'll come around when I can, but don't expect me.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 3, 2009)

Looking for a sniper team and swat team in halo 3. Swat and snipes rank must be 20 or higher.


----------



## Chak (Sep 5, 2009)

hm... going over the game leaders, I've noticed I'm not on there. I do believe I was GTA4 game leader a while back


----------



## Arcadium (Sep 7, 2009)

Chak said:


> hm... going over the game leaders, I've noticed I'm not on there. I do believe I was GTA4 game leader a while back



Well then you'll be GTA Leader again!

*Marks on Rooster*

Guys, to make this a little more organized, if you spot something like Chak did, please comment so I can fix it. ^-^


----------



## billykitty (Sep 7, 2009)

yo so i need another officer... if you wanna help us be  bit more active after our lumbering hybernation please step up and pm me (include gamertag) and ill look over all the ppl i get and also im wanting everyone else who has a position to pick ppl to go ahead and do so just to get this big furry ball moving again


----------



## Sirus Diarota (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry about the blackout. Broke my flipping monitor...

CoD4, GTA4 and GH3, WT and M here. Expert Bass and Hard guitar, no drums or mic on the GH front, and just above average on the others. I do have Halo 3, which again I'm not that good at, and get me into a Gears2 party if you want to see how NOT to play. Only reason I have it is mainly horde or fifth-manning with friends. Street Fighter 4 I'm ok, not going for the leader spot as I won't have that much time to organise stuff that well sorry, might be grabbing SC4 again soon, L4D is another possible, but it depends on how many of my current friends still have it (or how long they delay the sequel d=S) and Castle Crashers is certainly staying on my Hard drive, but again, can't claim the leader slot on account that I'll screw it up. d=)

Just so you're all aware, I'm kinda busy over the next week or so due to a new PC I'm going to be fixing up, as well as stuff I have to do mondays and tuesdays.

Drop me a message on my Xbox Live account (TheMadDJ as stated on the first post), or just pm me here. I'll reply sometime d=)


----------



## Arcadium (Sep 25, 2009)

Heyo! Got myself some Gold, so another step forward dudes.


----------



## Chak (Sep 25, 2009)

oh hey look, this thread is back from the dead once again. Well, while it's here, I got a question for anyone here (whether you be in the clan or just passing by)

Any of you furs own Blazblue?

And if you do, who's your main character? and will you battle with me?


----------



## billykitty (Sep 26, 2009)

lol i do but you already know that XDD


----------



## Adrianfolf (Sep 26, 2009)

Arcadium can you add my name as the section leader of the PS3?


----------



## Chak (Sep 26, 2009)

billykitty said:


> lol i do but you already know that XDD



haha, yeah 

Speaking of which, we still have to battle sometime soon! >:3


----------



## MizuDoragon (Sep 28, 2009)

Well then, looks like we're back on FAF. Just to let all you DSi users know, I'm going to make a Flipnote cast on Hatena. you can view it on a DSi, or online via a link I'll provide later. Hope we get more SCIV players!


----------



## fangborn (Sep 30, 2009)

wait i am on there....my gamer tag is aka Fang by the way


----------



## Arcadium (Oct 5, 2009)

THIS HAS GONE DEAD. D:

And it's fallen quite a bit. We are trying to get this rolling, serious. Just know this Hiatus may go on a bit longer. We're trying to figure out the best way to contact and keep up with people. FAF, the old Anthropod, Xbox Live AND the Playstation Network, we're trying to get at a Solution. That, and other things.


If you guys have any ideas, please comment some in.


----------



## Arcadium (Oct 5, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Arcadium can you add my name as the section leader of the PS3?



I feel so bad I haven't touched this in so long. Yes, I will.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok kids, I have a little news for 'ya. I am now gainfully employed and on a culinary team, and as such have less time for gaming. The good news: I'll have money so I can get a new headset for Xbox like I said I would a few months ago! 

One more question: If I started a forum for this clan (after we're organized, and when I find one of no cost to me), how many of you would join?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Oct 13, 2009)

I would and I know quite a few good ones that I used to work with


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 13, 2009)

I live!
I haven't been on here lately, chaos everywhere, etc.
Anyways, job hunting is in process, so there will be less gaming time, but more money for games.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Oct 25, 2009)

Miss me on XBL? Well you have to wait more because Microsoft has failed me fir the last time. THE LAST TIME!


(hint: one red ring and I'm aparrently out of warranty even though it has been less than a year)


----------



## Zhael (Oct 25, 2009)

I've got time now. I'll only be on if Lucky or Billy remind me, though.  I can't be active, but I'll be a participant.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Can I join this clan, and still lead mine?


----------



## Arcadium (Nov 7, 2009)

Aleister The Wolf said:


> Can I join this clan, and still lead mine?



I don't see why not =3


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 11, 2009)

hehe finally got an 360...lmfto
So i'm ready for anything. 
play mainly burnout revenge, RE5, Halo 3, Tekken 6 & SFIV


----------



## Mentova (Dec 13, 2009)

You guys still exist?  I still demand my position now that MW2 is out...  ($5 to whoever guesses who this is.)


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Dec 14, 2009)

I want in. 
and i demand (kinda) to be the leader for halo:reach when it comes out since my clan disbanded.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 14, 2009)

Well this thread is slow... I figured at least one person would've at least guessed by now... (PROTIP: COMMUNISM)


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 14, 2009)

Pikachu? o.0


----------



## Mentova (Dec 14, 2009)

Sulfur said:


> Pikachu? o.0



WROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG!  (I used to post here, and was a member of this... "clan", but left after this forum drove me insane. Now, due to boredom, I'm back...)


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Dec 14, 2009)

I bet you're "I am a communist"


----------



## Mentova (Dec 15, 2009)

Aleister The Wolf said:


> I bet you're &quot;I am a communist&quot;



Why yes, yes I am.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jan 7, 2010)

Gtags ferretmasta and i didnt think i still had a FAF Account xD back now though...atm unsure of when i will be back on live again :/ gotta get situated after moving back into my moms house


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jan 30, 2010)

Well this decided to die for a good long while. Now it's ressurection time. I move for a complete restructuring as well as re-application by all members. We will be faster, better, and more organized. I may or may not create a new thread and organize it accordingly. I only just got a new xbox, and will get another subscription if this stays alive.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 30, 2010)

A whole new app process again x.x


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jan 30, 2010)

well, we died, and now we have to build up again, completely organized. This way we'll also get new members along with the loyal ones. I'll be posting a new thread on Monday, as I have to get inebriated at a late Christmas party tomorrow.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

derp de derp


----------



## KeedsRabbit (May 3, 2010)

I would be interested in joining Furfection


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Damn this thread is old


----------



## Taralack (May 3, 2010)

inb4 necrolock


----------



## Chak (May 3, 2010)

Wooooow, this thread still exists?


----------



## KeedsRabbit (May 3, 2010)

Even if its hard to believe it does. I still have faith it was still here.


----------

